# YOUR favorite AQHA Stallion *pics*



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Post your favorite Quarter Horse Sire here and alittle about them and why they are your favorite. :]​ 
I'll Begin with mine
*Master Jay*
_A PROVEN SIRE WITH PROGENY EARNINGS OF OVER $186,000. Unfortunately Master Jay had to be humanely put down due to kidney failure._​ 
*Pictures.*
*







*
*







*​ 
*Why He's My Favorite.*
Because he's *MY* horse's Sire. :]
Not grandpa but his actually Daddy. <3
Heres *MY *horse 'Way Bueno' aka Twinkie.

















​


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I LOVE TWINKIE! Your horse is adorable! What a cute face and awesome color! What perfect socks! So so so so cute!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Twinkie is such a cutie!
I love Wimpys little step, just something about him...
Wimpys Little Step I The Stallion


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I do not have a favorite stallion. Now I do have favorite mares. The stallions I like for one mare I would not like for the next. With out good mares does not matter how good a stallion is he get will never be great.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I personally absolutely love Metallic Cat. It is unlikely that I would ever have a mare that would match him (even if I had the money for a stud fee) but I love to watch him work, I love his confo, and the color doesn't exactly hurt.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh I have a couple:
PC Frenchmans Hayday
http://www.potterranch.com/dinero.html

Shining Spark:
Carol Rose Quarter Horses

and
High Brow Cat
Waggoner Ranches High Brow Cat - #1 Leading Cutting Horse Sire


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I like this guy: Breeders of Hanoverian, Rheinland Pfalz Saar, Sport Horses and Warmblood Horses, Sale Horses, Show Jumping and Dressage Horses, Breeding Stallions
and this guy (because hes my mares sifre) : Marefield Meadows | Virginia, breeders, stallions, mares, horses, horse, breeder
the second one is my unltimate favourite.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks guys<3
Wimpys little step is an amazing stallion<3

And High Brow Cat is one of my absolute favorites<3


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i love Leaguers Last. Why? because i know him personally and he is a sweetheart. hes offspring are amazing and are sweet too. he is like 22 or so and is awesome.
http://www.doubletqh.com/images/Leaguers-last-profile.jpg

I also love Time to zip it up. why? i also know know personally and hes a little crazy but his offspring are ahhhh-mazing too
http://www.doubletqh.com/images/profiletrot1.jpg


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

whoops sorry, i guess i need to read titles better xD I will have to look for some QH stallions......lol


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I've got a list. There's no way I could pick just one. hahah. Because of that, I won't go into detail why I like them. 


Spooks Gotta Gun

Walla Walla Whiz

Ovations Only

Shining Spark


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Lets see here ill just do my favorite sires (but its really hard to choose). for barrel racing i love judge cash About Judge 

for rein/cowhorse i like Topsails Rein Maker Dilday Ranch


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> Oh I have a couple:
> PC Frenchmans Hayday
> http://www.potterranch.com/dinero.html[/url]


My neighbor has a 2010 colt by him.. he's palomino but going grey.. bummer!

My favorite (ATM) has got to be MP Thriftwood, from the same ranch as Dinero..
Potter Ranch Quarter Horses

He's going to be my foal's grandsire :wink:


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Indian Artbeat









Making a Big Splash








VS Code Red
VS Code Red - 2007 AQHA Red Roan Stallion

Zips Chocolate Chip
Champion Quarter Horse Sire, Zips Chocolate Chip, AQHA ROM

Just to name a few ​


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

one hot krymsun
YouTube - ‪ONE HOT KRYMSUN - Three Moments In Time‬‎


----------



## Amblin Cowgirl (Apr 27, 2010)

This is Amblin Asset. He has since been humanly euthanized. He is the sire of my horse, Oakley. He was a proven sire, and he had many points in halter and various other disciplines. In Atlantic Canada he was a very popular sire for Quarter Horses. here is a link to his web page. 

Butternut Stables


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Amblin cowgirl! You used to be a member of Canadian Neigh! Did you buy Oakley or are you still leasing him?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

A lot of my favorites have all ready been listed!

I like Shining Spark, High Brow Cat, and Spooks Gotta Gun.

I also love Peptoboonsmal: : : : Peptoboonsmal : : :

There is another stallion that I thought was standing, or owned by, the same people that have Peptoboonsmal, but his name is escaping me right now. It's Rooster something or other, if anybody else knows.

Also like Who Whiz It: Who Whiz It

And Gucci Only: Gucci Only, AQHA Quarter Horse Stallion, Owned by and standing at Cool Winds Farm, Lima, Ohio, Randy and Kim Haines.  I have ridden a couple of his babies now, and they are all the same, smart, really laid back from day one (nothing spooks them), and easy to handle/train. Would love to get my hands on one of his babies.


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

sorelhorse said:


> one hot krymsun
> YouTube - ‪ONE HOT KRYMSUN - Three Moments In Time‬‎


 
I love him, and all of his babies (That I have met lol) are just awesome. Very trainable, very sweet, and very smooth


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Hollywood Dun It...would love to have one of his offspring


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> Hollywood Dun It...would love to have one of his offspring


You mean like the one in my avatar??


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

^^ Speaking of, I'd love to see some bigger pictures of your girl!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd say have to go with Rugged Lark.
www.bobettfarm.com - RUGGED LARK - SUPERHORSE


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

AnnaLover said:


> ^^ Speaking of, I'd love to see some bigger pictures of your girl!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Gorgeous girl! She has an incredible classical reining mane! 

Sorry OP, but if you mind me asking, what headstall are you using? I'm looking for one like the one on her.. You can PM if you don't want to go too off topic!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

AnnaLover said:


> Gorgeous girl! She has an incredible classical reining mane!
> 
> Sorry OP, but if you mind me asking, what headstall are you using? I'm looking for one like the one on her.. You can PM if you don't want to go too off topic!


It belongs to my trainer so I do not know.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Ah thats too bad.. it's a nice headstall


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> You mean like the one in my avatar??


If it goes missing I didn't do it...moihahahaha!!! But seriously, yes...someday perhaps!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

AnnaLover said:


> Gorgeous girl! She has an incredible classical reining mane!
> 
> Sorry OP, but if you mind me asking, what headstall are you using? I'm looking for one like the one on her.. You can PM if you don't want to go too off topic!


Ditto to that! She's gorgeous!!!

I think the headstall is one of those Stacey Westfall ones...Weaver Leather :wink:


----------

